# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  امنیت شغلی

## Lara27

شغل هایی که امنیت شغلی دارن رو نام ببرید حداقل تا 30 سال اینده

----------


## مملی$r$

تا30سال اینده اگر با این وضع باشه تو ایران قطعا هیییییچیییییییییی

----------


## mlt

_30 سال دیگه خیلی زیاده.
تو ایران اگه بخوای دیگه خیلی آینده نگر باشی باید2_3ماه آینده ببینی نهایتا_

----------


## mlt

_آینده نگری برا آمریکاست که 10ساله قیمت جنس تکون نخورده اینجا توی دوهفته پراید 20تومن میره بالا چطور برا 30 سال دیگت برنامه داشته باشی_

----------


## Lara27

> _آینده نگری برا آمریکاست که 10ساله قیمت جنس تکون نخورده اینجا توی دوهفته پراید 20تومن میره بالا چطور برا 30 سال دیگت برنامه داشته باشی_


واقعا اعصابم ریخته بهم
نه میتونم برم اونور نه اینور زود میشه به درامد رسید . من عاشق داروسازی ام  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reza131

> واقعا اعصابم ریخته بهم
> نه میتونم برم اونور نه اینور زود میشه به درامد رسید . من عاشق داروسازی ام


با رشته های علوم پایه راحت تر میتونی بری اونور 
خودمم برنامم همینه اگه بشه

----------


## anis79

فقط ی دسته امنیت شغلی دارن تو ایران
اونایی که بلدن چطور پول در بیارن بیزینس کنن هوش مالی خوبی دارن
دارو هم‌ خوبه 
من اگ میرفتم دارو‌ احتمالا تعهدی میرفتم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mlt

_دوستان داروساز همین الانم دارن مینالن که




 نوشته اصلی توسط anis79


فقط ی دسته امنیت شغلی دارن تو ایران
اونایی که بلدن چطور پول در بیارن بیزینس کنن هوش مالی خوبی دارن
دارو هم‌ خوبه 
من اگ میرفتم دارو‌ احتمالا تعهدی میرفتم 


_

----------


## mahdi_artur

*رانت خواری**اختلاس**پول شویی**فرار مالیاتی**رشوه خواری**فال گیری**دعا نویسی**کار راه بندازی**نزول خوری**مدیریت سایت های شرط بندی* *احتکار اجناس**خرید و فروش اعضا**قاچاق کالا و ارز**گدایی هوشمند**دلالی و واسطه گیری**قاچاق انسان**دزدی مال و اموال مردم*
*و ... 
مشاغل با امنیت شغلی بالا زیاد داریم در ایران*

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> واقعا اعصابم ریخته بهم
> نه میتونم برم اونور نه اینور زود میشه به درامد رسید . من عاشق داروسازی ام


شما اگه واقعا عاشقی که باید همه چیو به جون بخری تا بهش برسی

----------


## mehdi0

دوست عزیز ماهایی که تو ایران زندگی می کنیم امنیت جانی مون هم تا یه سال آینده تضمین نیست چه برسه به امنیت شغلی اونم تا 30 سال دیگه!!!
شما همون زمان و هزینه ای رو که قراره برای خوندن و قبولی کنکور تجربی بذاری صرف تلاش برای مهاجرت کن.
اون رفاه و امنیت و آسایشی که دنبالشی با هیچ رشته و دانشگاهی تو ایران به دست نمیاد.
هیچ اینده ی خوبی در انتظار وضعیت کشورمون نیست.
مطمئن باش در آینده پشیمون خواهی شد که چرا زودتر برای مهاجرت اقدام نکردی.
دو سه سال کار کن، پول جمع کن، زبان بخون، حتی برو پیش یه وکیل مهاجرتی تا بهت کمک کنه.
این بهترین کاریه که میتونی انجام بدی.

----------


## Ali.psy

*سلام....واقعا بعد 8سال تجربه مطالعه و مجدد آشفتگی...عنوان سوال غلطه متاسفانه*

----------


## Lara27

> فقط ی دسته امنیت شغلی دارن تو ایران
> اونایی که بلدن چطور پول در بیارن بیزینس کنن هوش مالی خوبی دارن
> دارو هم‌ خوبه 
> من اگ میرفتم دارو‌ احتمالا تعهدی میرفتم


چرا تعهدی

----------


## reza2018

شغل هایی که استخدام رسمی دولت باشی مثل دبیری

----------


## Ngizz

> شغل هایی که استخدام رسمی دولت باشی مثل دبیری


همونا هم کافیه تعداد دبیر زیاد شه(که با این وضعیتی که همه دارن میرن دبیری دور از ذهن نیست) اونوقت تا بگی بالای چشتون ابروعه تعدیل نیرو میکنن. مثه پرستار ها تازه تو شرایط کرونا  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Ngizz

عزیزم هیچ شغلی، دقت کن هیچ شغلی تو ایران بدون پشتوانه قوی مالی امنیت نداره. منم داروسازی میخوام ولی همسایمون که از قضا قاضیه و خیلی پارتی و آشنا داره به بابام گفته بود اگه دخترت میخواد تو ایران بمونه موقع انتخاب رشته بیاد من صدتا دوست داروساز دارم که اصلا از وضعیت شون راضی نیستن اونا رو ببینه عبرت بگیره  :Yahoo (23):  واقع بین بخوایم باشیم وضع همینه هیچ کاری امنیت بالا نداره. پدر خود من پیمان کار بود و یه زمانی قبل سال 90 یا همون اوایلش انقدر کار بود که دیگه میگفت شرمنده من نمیتونم کارتونو بدید داداشم مثلا. بعد الان از بیکاری خودش و عمو هام رو اوردن به کارای دیگه. شاید سه چهار ماهی یه بارم تو زمینه خودش فعالیت کنه ولی دیگه مثه قبل نیست. اکثر شغل ها جز اونایی که آقای آرتور بالا ذکر کردن و مثلا شغل همسایه ما که گفتم چیه امنیت بالایی دارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## anis79

> چرا تعهدی


چون احتمال میدم اگ میرفتم دارو خودم ک نمیتونم داروخانه تاسیس کنم پس باید برا کسی کار می کردم تعهدی کارت هست 
میدونی درست تموم شد سرکاری و نیاز نداری حتما تخصص بگیری

----------


## reza2018

> همونا هم کافیه تعداد دبیر زیاد شه(که با این وضعیتی که همه دارن میرن دبیری دور از ذهن نیست) اونوقت تا بگی بالای چشتون ابروعه تعدیل نیرو میکنن. مثه پرستار ها تازه تو شرایط کرونا


آموزش و پرورش هر سال بر اساس نیازش جذب میکنه...حتی در دفترچه مشخص میکنن که از هر شهر و منطقه در چه درس هایی به دبیر نیاز هست و بچه های اون منطقه فقط میتونن اون درس هارو انتخاب کنن در ضمن هرسال تعداد محدودی جذب میشه اینطور نیست که هرکی دوست داشت بره دانشگاه فرهنگیان

----------


## Mysterious

*اگه پشتوانه داشته باشی و کارآفرینی کنی میشه بجز این فرهنگیان 

نظر خودم؛مهاجرت*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط anis79


چون احتمال میدم اگ میرفتم دارو خودم ک نمیتونم داروخانه تاسیس کنم پس باید برا کسی کار می کردم تعهدی کارت هست 
میدونی درست تموم شد سرکاری و نیاز نداری حتما تخصص بگیری


داروسازی که مختص داروخانه نیست
بنظرم رشته ی به شدت خلاقانه اییه میشه باهاش بیزینس کرد،شرکت زد البته دید من اینه احتمالا اونایی که این رشته رو میخونن بهتر از گرایشاش خبر دارن*

----------


## reza2018

> *اگه پشتوانه داشته باشی و کارآفرینی کنی میشه بجز این فرهنگیان 
> 
> نظر خودم؛مهاجرت*


از 10 نفر بپرسی 11 نفرشون میخوان مهاجرت کنن منتها یه مسعله کوچیک هست،پول :Yahoo (21): 
برای یک جای درست و حسابی و بهتر از اینجا با این ارزش پولمون حداقل 1ملیارد پول نیاز هست.

----------


## mojtabay

هیچ جا برا پول درآوردن بهتر از ایران نیس 
نه مالیاتی 
نه هیچی 
طرف 50 تا خونه داره مالیاتی هم بابتش نمیده 
یادمه یکی از دوستام میگف ک یکی از آشناهاشون رفته بود فرانسه 
خونه دومشو ک خرید انقد ازش مالیات گرفتن دهنش سرویس شد 
تمام اموالشو فروخت برگشت ایران 
اینجا با خیال راحت هر چی دلش میخواد میخره و هیچکس هم نمیتونه بهش چیزی بگه 
بهترین زندگی رو هم داره 
بعدشم میگف قربون ایران برم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


از 10 نفر بپرسی 11 نفرشون میخوان مهاجرت کنن منتها یه مسعله کوچیک هست،پول
برای یک جای درست و حسابی و بهتر از اینجا با این ارزش پولمون حداقل 1ملیارد پول نیاز هست.


منم مشهدو نگفتم که
رشته خوب و شغل خوب،هزینه جور میشه*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *رانت خواری**اختلاس**پول شویی**فرار مالیاتی**رشوه خواری**فال گیری**دعا نویسی**کار راه بندازی**نزول خوری**مدیریت سایت های شرط بندی* *احتکار اجناس**خرید و فروش اعضا**قاچاق کالا و ارز**گدایی هوشمند**دلالی و واسطه گیری**قاچاق انسان**دزدی مال و اموال مردم*
> *و ... 
> مشاغل با امنیت شغلی بالا زیاد داریم در ایران*


مختصر و مفید

----------


## thanks god

> شغل هایی که استخدام رسمی دولت باشی مثل دبیری


دبیری هم قبلا خوب بود ، الان استخدام رسمی نمیکنن و همه نیروها رو پیمانی میگیرن، بعد از چند سال اگه دیدن شایستگی دارن رسمیشون میکنن.

----------


## reza2018

> دبیری هم قبلا خوب بود ، الان استخدام رسمی نمیکنن و همه نیروها رو پیمانی میگیرن، بعد از چند سال اگه دیدن شایستگی دارن رسمیشون میکنن.


منظورم دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست.

----------


## thanks god

> منظورم دانشگاه فرهنگیان هست.


بله ، منم فرهنگیان رو گفتم ، تا یکی دو سال پیش ورودی های فرهنگیان رسمی بودن ، ولی الان با لیسانس بری دبیر شی یا بعد از کنکور بری فرهنگیان ، جفتش نیرو پیمانی هست.

----------


## DR.del

ببینین کار به کجا رسیده که به هرکی میرسه تو فکر مهاجرته
آینده شغلی هیچ معلوم نیست تو ایران.اگر بخوام در مورد رشته خودم حرف بزنم میتونم مثال بزنم که طرف تخصص جراحی مغز واعصاب  رو گرفته تو زیر زمین باباش داره زندگی میکنه حالا شاید فکر کنین دارم دروغ میبافم ولی حقیقته البته تهران هست این بنده خدا که اگر یه سر به سایت دیوار بزنین میفهمین اوضاع مسکن چطوره تو این شهر
 پزشکی هم دیگه شاید چند سال دیگه اوضاعش درست و  اوکی نباشه برای کسی که بخواد از صفر شروع کنه شما فرض کن اگه یه پراید بخواد بخره با دو میلیون حقوق رزیدنتی ۴۵ ماه باید کار کنه و هیچی خرج نکنه تا بتونه یه پراید فکستنی سوار شه یعنی پایان ۴ سال تخصصش میشه یه پراید.... :Yahoo (4): 
خلاصه زیاد امیدوار نباشین چون با این وضع انسانیت هم از بین خواهد رفت...
برای ما که خرجمون رو کس دیگه میده شاید ۵ یا ۶ میلیون در ماه پول زیادی باشه ولی با این پول نمیشه در حال حاضر زندگی رو چرخوند و خرج زن و بچه کرد و به آرزو ها فکر کرد و خونه و ماشین خرید.

----------


## dorsa20

> شغل هایی که امنیت شغلی دارن رو نام ببرید حداقل تا 30 سال اینده


کلا کشور امنیت نداره چه برسه شغل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

متاسفانه توی کشوری داریم زندگی میکنیم که روز به روز باید بیشتر قید ارزوهامونو بزنیم.با این قیمتای نجومی که شاهد هستیم دیگه هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد.ارزو سوار شدن یه پراید پوکیده دیگه باید به گور ببریم!چند سال باید کار کنی تا شاید بتونی یه پراید بخری تو ایران اونم تا چند سال دیگه اگه الان 100 میلیونه 3 سال دیگه همون شده 300 میلیون و باز تو باید چند سال کار کنی و این چرخه ادامه داره.این بیشرفا مردمو اینجور تو تنگنا قرار دادن تا بتونن یه عمر روشون حکومت کنن.متاسفانه تو بی موقع ترین تایم و بدترین کشور جهان بدنیا اومدیم که راه به جایی هم نداریم.نه میشه از این خراب شده فرار کرد نه زورمون میرسه کاری کنیم مردم روز به روز فقیرتر و پولدارا روز به روز پول دار میشن.تو ایران فقط اونی شانس اورده که باباش یه ادم خرپوله و کلی ارث واسش گذاشته کنار دغدغه ی چیزی نداره.یه دختره میشناختم باباش 100 تا کارخونه داشت تو ایران فرستادش اوکراین داره پزشکی میخونه اصلا یه میلیارد پول واسش پول خرد بود!اینم از عدالت خدای عادله :Yahoo (1): بهرحال تقدیر ما **** بود و باید خودمون *** بدیم شاید بتونیم تو این جهنم دره دست خودمون به یه جایی بند کردیم.اوضاع کشور روز به روز **** تر میشه و هیچکی فکر نیس!در کل نفرین به جهانی که غمش قسمت ما شد!

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
یه شخصی بود که می گفت
در هیچ شغلی آینده ای نیست ؛ آینده در خود فردی است که آن شغل را دارد...

اما خارج از بحث جمله بالا دلالی کنکور و آموزش براش کلی پول پشتش داره لامصب البته اگر تا سی سال بعد کنکور باشه که اونم ا... اعلم...
اما یک واقعیت تلخ هم وجود داره توی ایران، اگر دمت وصل باشه به اون بالا امنیت شغلیت تضمینه مخصوصا اگر دوماد یا پسر یا... یه کله گنده باشی...
بیشتر از این گفتنی نیست اهل اخبار از من بیشتر میدونن...
ولی اگر توی دنیا بگردی علم ،علم دیجیتاله به نظرم

----------


## MrChemist

تنها شغلی ک تا چند سال قبل میشد گفت ک تا سی سال اینده شرایط همین جوری باقی میمونه و یه جورای اگه برنامه ریزی کنم برای ایندم امنیت شغلی دارم. اینه که بری سوالبارد :Yahoo (77): ( گوگل کنید لطفا اگه نمیدونید کجاست(اخرین نقطه مسکونی قبل از قطب شمال!)) بعد اونجا بری تو کار تغذیه چون اونقد سرده ک نمیشه چیزی کاشت پس خوردن غذا اونجا خیلی گرونه. :Yahoo (4): .. و در ضمن قرارم نبود قطب شمال گرم بشه و قابل کشت بشه :Yahoo (5): . و نیازیم به ویزا نداره و ... ولی الان حتی این آپشنم بخاطرگرمایش جهانی از بین رفته یعنی شاید تا سی سال اینده اونجام گرم بشه و قیمت غذا پایین بیاد و برینه تو کسپو کارت. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Lara27

فیزیوتراپی چطوره؟

----------


## MrChemist

> فیزیوتراپی چطوره؟


خوبه سلام میرسونه

 :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):  :Y (526):

----------


## Shah1n

برنامه نویسی
تو همه جا آینده داره
همین الانشم استخدام داره با این وضع بیکاری
روز به روز استفاده از تکنولوژی بیشتر میشه
تو چند سال اخیر هم تو ایران استفاده از اینترنت بیشتر شده و بیشتر هم میشه
البته خیلی راه سخت و طولانی داره

----------

